# Jackson Hole, Wy Camping



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

We are planning a trip to this area this summer and would like some input on campgrounds in this area. We plan on staying a week, so hookups would be nice, but I'm open to all suggestions. I have looked at the Flagg Ranch Resort web site and this place looks nice. Anyone ever stay there?
We like to be in the trees with a fire pit, and don't like the open field/side by side camping. Big focus on fly fishing, but also have to accomodate DW also.
Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Stay at the Grand Tetons!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Enroute to Yellowstone in 2006 we stayed at Colter Bay Village in Grand Tetons National Park (north end on Lake Jackson). It was just fine. Pines all through the campground but you are packed in pretty tight, not like you are spread out in a forest. While we were attending the worship service a bear wandered through the amphitheater. Wow! Thankfully a ranger was in attendance, and he had a radio. No real threat developed but that bear was sure close! We had just been to the ranger program where they attempt to explain and show you the difference between black and grizzly bears. We were sure looking at the head of this bear to see if it was sloping or more straight up and down. Was there a hump? Can't go by color. Turns out it was a black. We swam in the lake, it was very cold and clear.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Stayed at Flagg Ranch in July last year (09). Big facility, sites were level. In the trees, but the sites are side-by-side. Most seemed to be drive-thru. Hookups close and convenient. We asked for and got a place at the back so we were almost on the back edge overlooking the small valley to the south. You can't reserve specific spots, I believe--just reserve a place and provide your TT and TV total length. On line reservations. Check-in simple and reasonably fast. Lots of tent campers but the TT are separated from them a bit. Bathrooms clean although heavily used since the place sleeps hundreds.

Big "store" facility was across the street and Flagg Ranch is right on the (only) north/south road.

We found the location to be very convenient. We hit both the Grand Tetons and Yellowstone and did not move the TT at all. Teton camps, and inside the Park at Yellowstone camps were all booked up by March when we finalized our plans, so we picked Flagg. We did not regret it. Main road up from the Tetons was being regraded and repaved (stimulus money, I think). Some slow one-way stretches but I'm 99% certain the work is done. Use the National Park Service web site for up-to-date info on road paving. They were rebuilding a big bridge on the west side loop road so traffic was planned to be a mess in late August '09 when that stretch of road was to be closed. Check to see if it's expected to be completed by the time you get there.

But most of all, have fun! It was our second visit to GT and Y, and we're going back next month to the "Trail of the Wolves" trip at Mammoth. 400 inches of snow, snowmobile transportation, etc. Should be a blast. We hope you have just as good a visit as we did.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would recommend taking a look at the Colter Bay Campground in the Grand Tetons N.P. Although there is not an overabundance of shoulder room, you still get that "Camping in the woods" feeling. And they offer full hookups. Maybe best of all, are all the ammenities within a short walking distance. We have stayed there twice, and would go again at the drop of a hat.

The only down side for you might be that with all there is to do around the campground, you may never actually make it in to Jackson Hole!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> We are planning a trip to this area this summer and would like some input on campgrounds in this area. We plan on staying a week, so hookups would be nice, but I'm open to all suggestions. I have looked at the Flagg Ranch Resort web site and this place looks nice. Anyone ever stay there?
> We like to be in the trees with a fire pit, and don't like the open field/side by side camping. Big focus on fly fishing, but also have to accomodate DW also.
> Any help would be greatly appriciated.


We were there in '07, and stayed in Gardner. I don't recommend that place. We thought the wind would pick our OB up and toss it around on several occasions. We're going back this summer, and have reserved a site in West Yellowstone at the Grizzly RV Park. It won't give you the 'camping in the woods' feeling. But we visited there in '07, and it's a beautiful RV Park. It's within walking distance for your wife if she likes to shop, and it's only blocks from the west gate of Yellowstone NP. Also the Madison River (some of the best fly fishing in the world) is only minutes inside the west gate.

We spent a lot of time on the Madison in '07, enjoying the elk. Although we were not fishing, we enjoyed watching those who were.

Happy Camping!
Fay


----------

